# How Long Does Drywall Mud Take On A Wet Day?



## NYArtist (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi

Two workers have differing opinions while working on new construction here. The weather is almost constant rain today and also promised for tomorrow. This is a non heated "shed" being turned into a studio/workspace. The doors and windows are open to the elements and it feels just as damp inside the structure as outside. 

One worker says it's too wet to continue mudding/taping. The other says it doesn't matter. I want to be safe rather than sorry.

Which one has the most validity and should I wait until the sun comes out and dries everything out. This is a flood zone so it's extra wet here.

Thanks.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you do not have anything inside to keep the humidity levels down and heat up. You may end up with mold growing in the mud.

If it is in a flood zone, you are wasting your time. Most areas that are declared as Flood Zones, no one is allowed to build anything in them.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Get a dehumidifier in there--it will take 2 days to set in that weather--might be three---


----------



## NYArtist (Jun 30, 2015)

*Drywall, mud and tape around moisture*



oh'mike said:


> Get a dehumidifier in there--it will take 2 days to set in that weather--might be three---


Thank you. So you agree with the worker that said to wait a couple of days until the rain stops and the sun comes out to dry everything out? 

When I said flood zone I didn't mean a declared flood zone...just that my yard floods when it rains and the ground is clay and very wet with a high water table as it's close to the Hudson River.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

NYArtist said:


> Thank you. So you agree with the worker that said to wait a couple of days until the rain stops and the sun comes out to dry everything out?
> 
> When I said flood zone I didn't mean a declared flood zone...just that my yard floods when it rains and the ground is clay and very wet with a high water table as it's close to the Hudson River.


That would mean that it is in a Flood Zone.


----------



## NYArtist (Jun 30, 2015)

*How Long to Wait for Mud to Dry in Rainy Weather?*

I'm still wondering if anyone who has worked with taping/mud during a rainy period knows how long it might take to dry and how soon you can go back over it? Still not clear about that. Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The big boss is going to try and rush it so he can get paid.
There is just no set in stone "time" it's going to take to dry.
Try to knock off the high spots with a knife or sand and it's still soft it's not dry yet.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

NYArtist said:


> I'm still wondering if anyone who has worked with taping/mud during a rainy period knows how long it might take to dry and how soon you can go back over it? Still not clear about that. Thanks.


Like I stated before, you end up with a cheap job, that will Mildew while drying. You need heat inside the space, to speed up the drying and not cause the drywall and mud to just be garbage.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Even when things are dry, the mud takes time to dry---the powdered quick setting mud will become hard---but is full of moisture--so the top coat of finishing compound will dry very slowly---usually 24 hours before sanding---when the site is humid--that time might grow into two to three days---


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You could use setting (hot mud) to do the first 2 coats since they dry by chemical reaction. The dampness won't bother it. But you need to let everything dry out well before applying your topcoat of regular mud.


----------



## MrBryan (Apr 28, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> You could use setting (hot mud) to do the first 2 coats since they dry by chemical reaction. The dampness won't bother it. But you need to let everything dry out well before applying your topcoat of regular mud.


^^^This. :thumbsup:


----------

